# My wedding babble thread **Pictures now added**



## Arcanegirl

Essentially a journal, but i didnt want to call it that :lol:

Will add more when Alex isnt attached to my leg :dohh:

https://img.weddingcountdown.com/ticker/opt4cggca6yr9.png

The rough price list:

Registry bit, all in inc paperwork: £177

Venue (Universal) £50 deposit, £4.50 pp buffet (for 60 people) £270

DJ £150

Dress budget £100

Suit budget (he has a suit, but needs shirt and shoes) £50

Clothes for Alex £30

Photographer £600

Cake £50


----------



## honeybee2

your little boy is gorgeous! He looks just like my Oh did when he was a baby- which means he'll be a stunner!!!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Right lets try again :lol:
this is essentially a journal, also a place to note down any details, thoughts etc. 

Comments and input are always welcome good or bad :)

It'll be a registry wedding, neither of us are religious so that will be the way to go.
The wedding itself will be simple, ill be putting money more into the party afterwards and a decent photographer.

This is the place im hoping we can use for the party afterwards, we use them regularly to eat out and they are fantastic. Theres a full upstairs level with a bar etc and its the perfect size.
https://www.universalbar.co.uk/index.html
Ive emailed them last night asking about prices.


----------



## honeybee2

wow! that looks fantastic!!!! very modern! Id love to go to a wedding like that! x


----------



## Charlotte-j

hi, can I stalk?

do you have a date set?
xx


----------



## Arcanegirl

You certainly can stalk :)
No date as of yet, we will be going to te registry office soon for information and see what they have avalaible.


----------



## Eala

Much love for Universal!! The upstairs would be a great size too, and a nice mix of seating choices etc for people to mingle :)


----------



## Arcanegirl

The website describes them as a bar/restaurant/club so im hopeful they have or will allow a DJ, certainly a must for me! Cant have a party without music :lol:


----------



## Eala

I've been there before when there was a "do" upstairs, and there was a whole live band carrying their gear up! So definitely room for a DJ :D


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ohhh nice :D

My dad has said if we save up £800 by June then he will match it, since we have a savings thing through Asda that matures in June giving us £800ish then that'll be a certainty :D
So budget so far is £1600!


----------



## Eala

Woohoo! That's a nice budget :D


----------



## Arcanegirl

Hopefully we can not go over it :rofl:


----------



## Eala

So many ways to help keep costs down :) Lots of stuff you can DIY these days, like if you were wanting table arrangements and stuff like that!

I got *so* much stuff on the internet for my wedding, as it was so much cheaper! Had balloons on the tables instead of flowers, and my flowers are made of silk (so I still have them without having the hassle of freeze-drying etc!)


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

That venue is lovely! 

Definitely look for stuff on ebay when you start buying, much cheaper xx


----------



## Arcanegirl

You can help me find everything i need then ;)


----------



## twiggy56

Yay! Can i stalk too please?! :blush:

Venue is fab btw! 

Oh and ebay is a MUST for keeping wedding costs down! :thumbup:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Of course :thumbup:


----------



## booflebump

Awww it's all so exciting! :hugs: xxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I'll help you look, I'll be bored in two weeks :haha: x


----------



## Linzi

OOooh I never realised yous were getting married congrats!

Also cant believe how big your boy is now :| where does the time go :)

Will be stalking :) xx


----------



## randomxx

Arcanegirl can i stalk i stay just outside of glasgow and have sorted most of the things for my wedding now and relatively cheaply. So if you need a hand let me know. 

Do you have date/colours etc decided? 

i love your venue its lovely xx


----------



## Eala

Arcanegirl said:


> You can help me find everything i need then ;)

Erm, remember that I got married more than 5 years ago, so goodness knows if (1) I can remember half the places I got things and (2) if they still exist :rofl:

Don't think I actually used Ebay for anything, but I don't remember it being as much of a phenomenon then as it is now!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Well i got an email back from the Venue :D

here is a copy:


The suite is free to hire provided that 60 guests are attending the function in question. A £50 deposit is needed to secure the booking, but this is returned on the night when the head-count reaches 60. I have attached our 3 different buffet menus for you, if you're after more of a formal sit down meal then the current bar menu is available on the website.

We have a full PA system and you can either DJ yourself free of charge, bring an outside DJ or we can provide one for £150 until 3AM.

Feel free to get in contact with any more questions.

Kind regards, Kieran.

:happydance:

I think to keep things simple i will use thier DJ, the more outside stuff there is the more confusing itll get.

60 people is easy, since i dont even know that many :rofl:


----------



## honeybee2

That sounds just up your street! The venue looks quite modern-city-chic, you dont need much decoration to make it wedding-y, praps a few personal touches to show people that its YOUR wedding?
How much is food per person? What about a welcome drink for each guest?
As for your dress, I think a birdcage veil would look incredible with it???!!!! 

So you have to pay 

Your dress
Registrar and registry office
The venue deposit
The DJ
Food
Transport?
Flowers?
Rings
Guys suits
Few personal decoration pieces? 


.....easy peasy lemon squeezy!!! Its all coming together!!!!!


----------



## Arcanegirl

gimme 2 secs and ill paste the buffet menu options i was sent...


----------



## Arcanegirl

hmmm will need to try attachments...
but the cheapest one is £4.50 per person and its the usual sausage rolls, sandwiches etc plus optional extras of hot food priced per tray :D

The next option is £6.50 per person and includes hot and cold food

and the last one at £9.50, has fancy food that i dont think id like :lol:


----------



## booflebump

Exciting!! Are the menus nice? x


----------



## Arcanegirl

Your dress
Registrar and registry office
The venue deposit
The DJ
Food
Transport?
Flowers?
Rings
Guys suits
Few personal decoration pieces?

Most of the above, Rob has a suit and im trying to convince him that itll be fine to use, just buy a new shirt and shoes :lol:


----------



## Arcanegirl

the menu does actually sound good! They do fantastic food.

I cant upload the menus or copy and paste, Eala is coming over tomorrow, she can have a look ;)


----------



## randomxx

oooh thats great news its coming together easily. 

i managed to find hair £25 and make-up for £25 if you need the numbers give me a shout x


----------



## Arcanegirl

ohh yes please!


----------



## Lisaxox

food in universal bar is amazing....the tomato and orange soup is best soup i have ever tasted


----------



## honeybee2

so if you used the second menu thats 6.50x60 = £390!!!!!!!! Baby, your laughing! xx


----------



## Arcanegirl

I wont even have 60 people :rofl:

Itll give me more choice on who to invite to the after party :D It was originally going to be those at the actual wedding that would get fed, and the rest come after for drinks but looks like i can feed them too (more chance they'll turn up right? :rofl: )


----------



## twiggy56

wow thats sounds perfect?! 

so only if you dont hit 60 headcount on the night you get the £50 deposit? Even with the deposit in the cost, thats still pretty good!


----------



## honeybee2

hang on..hang on, I thought you NEEDED 60 people in order to have the party there?


----------



## honeybee2

..oh I get it, I get it. So if you dont invite 60 people, you loose your deposit? Even still...thats brilliant!!!

For that price you can invite 60 people have a sit down meal and then a night buffet! Bargain!


----------



## Arcanegirl

The venue is free if theres 60 people, £50 if theres less :)


----------



## randomxx

i'll look out those numbers and message them to you hun. 

thats a great price

what about centrepieces are you doing any? x


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ive emailed them back to clarify about the deposit thing, also to ask if its okay to feed less people, and have more turn up after the meal for drinks and DJ, and if that will help the headcount to 60 :D


----------



## twiggy56

if the venue is £50 for under 60 people thats still a frickin BARGAIN! And for exactly what you want its just perfect...

we didnt want overly fancy food either, we are down to earth people and just want food we love! We're having steak pie, bacon baguettes etc...

Looks like the wedding will be going ahead, its everything you were after! :happydance:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Just need the money :lol: Its held up in a company savings thing right now untill June we think. Trying to find out when itll get paid out.


----------



## honeybee2

same here twiggles... chilli con carne etc. Big up the comfort food!


----------



## honeybee2

...steak pie sounds good too!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Fab news on the venue prices, those food costs are amazing xx


----------



## Arcanegirl

The £4.50 buffet includes a tray of chilli and rice for £60 :D


----------



## randomxx

that's even better hun, you won't find a better deal elsewhere x


----------



## Gwizz

new stalker :wave:

Venue and food prices sound brill!!!!!!!! 

Also the DJ option till 3am also good, alot of places have a kick out at 1am :D
x


----------



## MissMummyMoo

AG I always thought you were already married :blush: :dohh:

I'm looking forward to following your journey! :flower: xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

MissMummyMoo said:


> AG I always thought you were already married :blush: :dohh:
> 
> I'm looking forward to following your journey! :flower: xx

So did I actually :blush:

DJ till 3 is great, ours is only midnight x


----------



## honeybee2

ours is licensed to play untill 1am because of our venue. Dull really, but there we go- I plan to be in such a state, Ill have to be dragged upstairs by then anyway, so I wont be worried haha! x


----------



## Arcanegirl

My bridesmaid has been asked and said yes! :D

Shes a stalker of this thread ;)


----------



## Arcanegirl

Something that ive been thinking about since getting details for the venue, how can i balance things out right that i can enjoy myself with the party but be respectful of Alex being there too?


----------



## Gwizz

Are you planning to stay to the end of the party or leave early ;) ? 

For mine I'm planning on having MIL or mother looks after the LO's until their bedtime - dont want to disrupt them too much and their routines, so they will probably be gone by 8pm anyway. Then will stay a couple extra hours before retiring :winkwink:

yay on bridesmaid!

:)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

We found that we barely saw the kids at all on the day! Not out of choice, but there was a lot of family and friends about who helped look after them. Caitlin was up later than us :haha: We went ot bed around 10.30/11pm (I'd been up since 5!) and Caitlin was still dancing at 11.30 :lol: xx


----------



## Gwizz

lol Kel!!!


----------



## Tiff

:wohoo: New journal to stalk!


----------



## honeybee2

Humm, to be honest i think there will be so many people around- babysittign will be a shared responsibility. Your family will appreciate that you need the day for yourselves xx


----------



## Tiff

I agree ^^

We're not having Claire at our reception/dinner. :blush: She's so "Mommy mommy mommy" that she'd never leave me alone and I want the day to ourselves. Horrid Mom I am. :angelnot: :rofl:


----------



## honeybee2

not at all tiff! Its your wedding day!


----------



## Arcanegirl

We went to the registry office today and got a price list and a date provisionally booked :D
We had originally booked for the 31st Aug but due to a few reasons ill be phoning tomorrow to change it to the 5th Aug.

My photographer has also confirmed he can do the 5th and a rough price for us. £600 for 150 photos and printed into a photobook, all fully edited etc and he will be there for the full event from start to finish, inc the afterparty (must make sure to feed him :lol: )

Ive made a list of rough prices which i will put up in a sec, any input would be great :)


----------



## Linzi

Sounds like you've got some right bargains on there hun!! Well done you x


----------



## Arcanegirl

The rough price list:

Registry bit, all in inc paperwork: £177

Venue (Universal) £50 deposit, £4.50 pp buffet (for 25 people) £162.50

DJ £150

Dress budget £100

Suit budget (he has a suit, but needs shirt and shoes) £50

Clothes for Alex £30

Photographer £600

Cake £50


----------



## honeybee2

decorations?


----------



## Arcanegirl

Hadnt thought that far :lol:

What do i need?


----------



## honeybee2

well anything with a personal touch? Some people have flowers, candles, balloons, pictures of them growing up and being together...lanterns? They can be so cheap too! Also invites! xx


----------



## Eala

<--------- super excited bridesmaid!!!!!!! :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance:

Sooooo... what kind of evil things shall I be organising for AG's hen night, do you think? ;) :muaha:


----------



## honeybee2

errrrrmmm, blind fold her- cover some hunks body in cream and get her to lick it off!

Also stick HUNDREDS of knobs on her!


----------



## Gwizz

Do u need cars?

x


----------



## Arcanegirl

Probably, dont fancy walking :lol:


----------



## Eala

honeybee2 said:


> Also stick HUNDREDS of knobs on her!

:shrug:

https://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i192/lynne_turner/upimg1_Shift-Knob-and-Gear-Knob_49371.jpg

:huh:

https://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i192/lynne_turner/rickenbacker_guitar_knob_vintage.jpg

:saywhat:

I feel I may be missing something here ;)


----------



## honeybee2

hahaha that made me giggle so much!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

:rofl: Eala! 

I have completely forgotten what I was going to say. 

You'll be able to get a suit for Alex from debenhams/BHS xx


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ive added the price list to the first post so i can find it :lol:

Ive changed the food pricing and added more people. If Universal allows, then i want to feed everybody but stagger the buffet. So feed the wedding group earlier, then feed the rest at a later time.


----------



## Gwizz

Good idea hun :D

x


----------



## Arcanegirl

The party venue is now booked and deposit paid :D
Slightly freaked the manager out as he sent me an email to say th date was free then i came in to book it, he though oh crap ive just emailed this lady for the same date :lol:

Now for the problem part....
The wedding is at 3pm, the venue would give us 7pm at the earliest and we cant book the wedding any later.
What do we do in between?


----------



## Tiff

Go to a pub in the meantime? 

Yikes, yeah that's a tough one. :hugs:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Oooh that is a toughy. Erm, all I can think is go to a different pub/bar xx

ETA: Don't forget that if you're having a photographer there'll be 1hr+ for photos in the inbetween too xx


----------



## Arcanegirl

We could but its the travelling about i guess, i dont want to be going to all sorts of places. Might go back to the venue sometime and see if they can help me think of something. Like maybe scrap the buffet and do a sit down meal.


----------



## honeybee2

a sit down meal would prob be the most obvious explanation! Doesnt have to be expensive meals either- we're having chilli con carne! woooop!!! 

Wont they open a bar for you for the time inbetween. I know 4 hours sounds like a long time but after the photos and mingling it'll go just like that!


----------



## Twiglet

My Cousin went to a pub :thumbup: :)


----------



## Gwizz

Opening the bar early is a good idea - see if u can hire a side room for a couple hours :)


----------



## randomxx

Yeah could they not open it earlier for you, means more money in their till. xx


----------



## Arcanegirl

Theyre open anyways as a restaraunt, im thinking of just reserving a table for a meal untill time for the whole floor


----------



## Tiff

Eeek! I missed where you said you had the date booked! So the 5th of August? :happydance: That's only a month and 5 days before meeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!

So so so excited for you. :mrgreen:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Yep, deposit paid for yesterday :D


----------



## randomxx

Yipee its all coming together are you excited?? xx


----------



## Arcanegirl

Of course :D


----------



## randomxx

What else do you have to organise?? xx


----------



## twiggy56

:wohoo: woo! for deposit down...oooh its real now! 

What bits you got planned to organise for next week then?


----------



## Arcanegirl

Enjoy a week of no working overtime?? :rofl:


----------



## twiggy56

well spent then if you ask me!! :thumbup:

Loads of planning can be done online anywho...stay in your jammies all week with a cuppa...just cause you can :munch: :yipee:


----------



## randomxx

yeah thats what i'd do x


----------



## Arcanegirl

A month since posting, seriously!?

Well there hasnt been much going on tbh, just saving up money as im working hard for it!

This is pretty! https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Black-Evenin...77?pt=UK_Wedding_Clothing&hash=item2560711019


----------



## Gwizz

Thats gorgeous - ill have in every colour lol!!!

:D

x


----------



## honeybee2

the dress is stunning.


----------



## Arcanegirl

:dohh: shows how disorganised ive been, 2 months since posting!

I have the dress :D

https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f328/karoline1246/dress5.jpg
https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f328/karoline1246/dress4.jpg
https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f328/karoline1246/dress3.jpg
https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f328/karoline1246/dress2.jpg
https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f328/karoline1246/dress1.jpg

Just need to get shoes and accesories!

The reception venue is going to be changed, its not as practical as originally thought and the manager has since changed. New menu for the buffet and £1 per person more expensive! I dont like the new menu at all :nope:
Just need to try and get my deposit back!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Kaz that dress is gorgeous :cloud9: I love the detail on it :) 

Hope you manage to get a new venue sorted! What a pain in the bum. Did you sign a contract? Usually they have to honour the deal you signed into xx


----------



## Arcanegirl

Nope nothing was signed, just money given and a reciept back!

forgot to say aswell, i went waaaayy over budget for that dress! :rofl:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

If you can't splash out on your wedding dress what can you splash out on? :lol: x

Hopefully they will give you it back then! x


----------



## honeybee2

Not sure if they'll give you your deposit back hun but you look lurrrrverly! hehe xx


----------



## Mynx

Ours was a non refundable deposit, so I'm inclined to agree with HB :( You never know tho! 

Love the dress, the detailing is gorgeous and looks fab on you! :thumbup:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Its only £50 so not a major loss, they never said it was non refundable in the email ;)


----------



## Mynx

You may well get it back then ;) You have a new stalker btw :haha:


----------



## Arcanegirl

I figured :lol:

Will do more of an update when i dont have 101 things to do :dohh:
We didnt just go dress shopping yesterday..


----------



## Tiff

The dress looks AWESOME!!! :cloud9: Love love love it!

Yeah if you haven't signed anything then they *should* give you your deposit back. Does this mean that the date of the wedding might change if you have to find another spot? Or are places over there easy to come by? I hope you find something that is right up your alley!!!


----------



## Arcanegirl

I live in a city, theres plenty of places :lol:


----------



## Tiff

:wohoo: That's awesome! I live in a city too, but definitely not easy to find stuff at all. I was cutting it close trying to book somewhere 9 months in advance back in December. 

:happydance:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Really?
Ive not had any probs so far with getting things booked. Well other than a snooty dress shop that needed 5 months notice min for a dress and wouldnt let me try anything on!


----------



## Tiff

Its bruuuutal here! It was one of the main reasons why I had to back away from my original place. It wasn't booked for the weekend but any of the cheaper places for catering that would've made it feasible to book there were already taken. By like a year in advance! 

How many people is considered "normal" in attendance over there? I keep seeing everyone's threads and its like 40,50,60 people or so. Our guest list is over 120 at the moment. :blush:


----------



## Arcanegirl

For the party mine is about 40 people, but i dont have a very big familyt or friend circle here


----------



## Eala

Can I just say that the photos just do not do that dress justice. Kaz looked a gazillion times better in reality. I was competing with a brilliant beam of sunlight which was being really inconvenient in where it fell :rofl:


----------



## Tiff

I think the dress is stunning! Do you have the make/model #? You can always post the link to the designer website, they always have better pictures. Its beautiful though, I love it!!!

I don't have a big family/friends here either. This is mainly P's side. I have issues with it though as P is adamant on inviting people that I don't even know their last name!!! Its all the tit-for-tat... he went to their wedding 10 years ago so wants to invite them to ours. :dohh:

Its annoying me tbh. But this isn't the spot for me to rant about it, its your wedding journal and I am so excited for you!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Arcanegirl

https://www.philcollinsbridal.co.uk/pcbridal_gallery01.html
Second row, first two pictures :)


----------



## Tiff

:cloud9: Just stunning. I love it!


----------



## twiggy56

I was wondering about where this journal went when you put you'd got your dress on fb!!

Woo! Dress is lovely, the detailing is so you! Look how it matches your tattoo! Perfect :flower:


----------



## Jemma_x

new stalker:) 

Your dress is stunning, i hope you get a new venue sorted soon


----------



## Mynx

I'll say it again, the dress is stunning hun! The detailing is so beautiful!


----------



## Arcanegirl

twiggy56 said:


> I was wondering about where this journal went when you put you'd got your dress on fb!!
> 
> Woo! Dress is lovely, the detailing is so you! Look how it matches your tattoo! Perfect :flower:

The tattoo we were thinking of glitzing it up a bit for the day, a few crystals and glitter added in :D


----------



## booflebump

Dress is boooootiful hun :hugs:

Tiff - we had 102 day and 170-odd night. That's a pretty big wedding by UK standards (although in our corner of Scotland it's normal, we don't have much to do through the long dark winters but breed :haha:) I would say the average is about 80 day, with maybe another 40-50 at night xxx


----------



## Tiff

LOVE the idea for your tattoo!!! :yipee:

Boof - Yeah, that's a big wedding even by our standards over here too. Love your description of not having much else to do on the winters nights! :haha: LOVE IT!!!


----------



## booflebump

:rofl: It's true :haha: xxx


----------



## twiggy56

Arcanegirl said:


> twiggy56 said:
> 
> 
> I was wondering about where this journal went when you put you'd got your dress on fb!!
> 
> Woo! Dress is lovely, the detailing is so you! Look how it matches your tattoo! Perfect :flower:
> 
> The tattoo we were thinking of glitzing it up a bit for the day, a few crystals and glitter added in :DClick to expand...

DEFINITELY! That would look amazing!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Another trip around town today and got some jewellery.

This necklace
https://www.accessorize.com/en/rest...t,4,shop,jewelleryshop,jewelleryshopnecklaces

And matching bracelet
https://www.accessorize.com/en/restofworld/all-jewellery/modern-gem-sparkle-bracelet/invt/88470508/

Matching earrings ill get when i check it all fits together nicely :D


----------



## booflebump

Beautiful, really, really pretty x


----------



## Tiff

Awww hun you are going to look amazing!!! :cloud9: I am So excited for you!!!!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Things are moving finally :lol:
Found some shoes that ill be going back on tues to look at, will get the earrings to match the set i have then aswell.

Found the "right" comb for my hair and its on sale this month! :D
https://www.the-little-things-in-life.co.uk/wedding/isabella-crystal-flower-hair-comb-9cm-silver.htm

I have a makeup artist that isnt going to cost me a fortune! (£60 after trial and actual day)
https://www.facebook.com/photos.php?id=127151890644687#!/mysteriousfaces

And ive found the invitations i like for quite cheap! Ill need to write them but i dont mind that.
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290389947785&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Gwizz

Dress is gorgeous hun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Tiff

Excellent! 

Have you decided on a new venue yet? I am so excited to see pictures (or a website!) I think the two things I like most about weddings is dress and venue! Cake is a close runner up though. :haha:


----------



## Arcanegirl

We're looking today :)


----------



## booflebump

Ooh, have fun venue hunting chick x


----------



## Arcanegirl

We have a new venue booked :D

https://100acrepub.co.uk/default.aspx

£390 for room hire, DJ and a 60 person buffet at £4 a head.

Also a table for 20 for a sit down 3 course dinner in the restaurant bit, and we can use the two for £8.99 deal if any meals apply :D


----------



## booflebump

:wohoo: Fab news, and a good deal too :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Gwizz

Great deal!!! :D


----------



## Tiff

What a great deal! :happydance:


----------



## Twiglet

Great deal on your venue!! 

I love your dress :cloud9:


----------



## NuKe

brilliant deal kaz!!!


----------



## Mynx

What a bargain!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Should add the meals are to be paid for seperate so theres still another £200 odd on top for that


----------



## Mynx

Even with the extra £200, it's still a bloody good deal :D


----------



## honeybee2

bargain hunny!! x


----------



## Jemma_x

Glad you got a new venue sorted and what a bargain x


----------



## Arcanegirl

Looong shopping day today!
We got my shoes, bra and the earrings bought and completed Robs suit for the day aswell :)

Heres some more pics for you ladies/stalkers (both :haha:)

The dress does need altering still, so the fit isnt "perfect"

https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f328/karoline1246/DSCN6177.jpg
https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f328/karoline1246/DSCN6176.jpg
https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f328/karoline1246/DSCN6171.jpg
https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f328/karoline1246/DSCN6170.jpg
https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f328/karoline1246/DSCN6169.jpg


----------



## Tiff

:cloud9: Beauitful!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Robs chosen cufflinks :lol:
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Transformers...ps=63&clkid=8734869721029892316#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## booflebump

Tis beautiful - me like!! :kiss:

xxx


----------



## Mynx

The dress is gorgeous hun!

And love the cufflinks .... it's funny because I've been looking at novelty cufflinks today as my OH is heavily into sci fi and I found some that look like the little intercom badges they wear on their shirts :haha:


----------



## Arcanegirl

If you look to the left of my dress pics, you can see all the transformers he collects :rofl:


----------



## Mynx

Omg yes! They're sooo cool! Boys toys in a display cabinet, love it! At least you always know what to get him for Christmas and birthdays :haha:


----------



## Gwizz

Love the cufflinks!!!!!!!!! (and your shoes and dress of cause sweetie!)

xxxxx


----------



## honeybee2

the dress fits you like a glove!!!


----------



## Tegans Mama

Helloo! I just really enjoyed reading this :blush: I am not getting married but I want to :rofl: Your dress is lovely hun! Ahh how exciting :D


----------



## MissMummyMoo

It's gorgeous :D I love it x


----------



## Jemma_x

I love your dress


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ive been glad its a bank holiday weekend, means i havent had to think bout or make phone calls etc for wedding stuff :blush:


----------



## EmmyReece

your dress is absolutely stunning :D


----------



## Arcanegirl

After lots of debating on how to travel etc, i have booked the wedding car :D
Nothing overly expensive :lol: a hackney done up just for weddings
https://www.glasgowtaxis.co.uk/services_wedding.php


----------



## Tiff

:wohoo: Looks nice!!!


----------



## Arcanegirl

One word for what im currently discussing......Cake!


----------



## Tiff

Yummy! Any ideas?


----------



## booflebump

Oooh lovely! We just had fruitcake, which was lovely, but not very inspired lol x


----------



## Tiff

Ours is red velvet with cream cheese icing in the middle of the layers, and then vanilla buttercream outside. :)


----------



## booflebump

Tiff said:


> Ours is red velvet with cream cheese icing in the middle of the layers, and then vanilla buttercream outside. :)

NOM!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ohh plenty of ideas ;)

3 tier square cake, bottom and top tiers black and middle tier white. Top tier is a chocolate cake, middle is a lemon cake and bottom is still to be decided.

There will be transformers on the top :rofl:


----------



## booflebump

Arcanegirl said:


> Ohh plenty of ideas ;)
> 
> 3 tier square cake, bottom and top tiers black and middle tier white. Top tier is a chocolate cake, middle is a lemon cake and bottom is still to be decided.
> 
> There will be transformers on the top :rofl:

We had us and the cats, and Mr Boofs held a light saber :rofl:


----------



## Arcanegirl

:lol:


----------



## Tiff

LOVED your cake topper Boofs! :thumbup:

Sounds yummy Kaz!!! Mmmm, I love wedding cake!


----------



## booflebump

I'm loving the black and white idea :thumbup:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ohhh 3 months today!


----------



## Eala

Depending on what kind of stack you're doing, you might need to consider a fruit cake or something heavier at the bottom. We had victoria sponge on top, then chocolate cake on the middle, and the bottom layer had to be fruit cake with the stand we chose, otherwise it'd all have toppled over!


----------



## booflebump

Eala said:


> Depending on what kind of stack you're doing, you might need to consider a fruit cake or something heavier at the bottom. We had victoria sponge on top, then chocolate cake on the middle, and the bottom layer had to be fruit cake with the stand we chose, otherwise it'd all have toppled over!

Good point - did you want to seperate the tiers or sit them one on top of the other? x


----------



## twiggy56

Tiffs cake makes my mouth water!! 

Think you can pretty much go with whatever on the inside as its all concealed anyway? Do you both like fondant icing?

I always wanted to do cake testing (like in the movies) where you go try loads of cake and decide what you want :haha:


----------



## Arcanegirl

booflebump said:


> Eala said:
> 
> 
> Depending on what kind of stack you're doing, you might need to consider a fruit cake or something heavier at the bottom. We had victoria sponge on top, then chocolate cake on the middle, and the bottom layer had to be fruit cake with the stand we chose, otherwise it'd all have toppled over!
> 
> Good point - did you want to seperate the tiers or sit them one on top of the other? xClick to expand...

Im not sure!
The original design was the cakes sitting one on top of each other but if they'll collapse then we might need to rethink!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Hair trial today!

Here are some piccies of my hair :)

https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f328/karoline1246/photo-2.jpg
https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f328/karoline1246/photo-1.jpg
https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f328/karoline1246/photo.jpg


----------



## EmmyReece

ohhh that's very pretty :D


----------



## MissMummyMoo

That's lovely hun :flower: 

If you want to keep all your cakes sponge and tier them get some cake dowels. They help keep the cake stable and supported. I bought them for mine but forgot to use them :blush: and my cake didn't sink/collapse I'll see if I can find a pic for ya xx

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy269/MissMummyMoo/Wedding/63005_443110612979_768772979_5095629_2476758_n.jpg


----------



## Arcanegirl

Right, looking at table/favours ideas.
I was wanting to do a pick n mix style thing on the tables with colour themed sweets.

Somebody suggested to me those platter trays with the sections, and i found these
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/36-x-BLACK-D...3?pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&hash=item483f22ce17

I dont need the lids but ill take them anyways, theres more than enough in that set!

What do you think?


----------



## Tiff

Love the hair!!! The back is so pretty! :cloud9:


Awesome deal on those trays! :shock:


----------



## Mynx

Oooo your hair looks lovely hun! 
I wish I had some length on my hair to do something soft and romantic with it for the wedding... I think I'll be backcombing my short crop into some semblance of a beehive to make it look a little more "girlie" :hahah: 

The platters look great hun, love the marble effect running thru them :thumbup:


----------



## Strawberries

Didn't realise you had this.. Say hello to your new stalker:haha:

Love the dress, fits you like a glove:cloud9: the hair is also very pretty too. Are you having a veil? 

Have you been to the 100Acres? That's where LO's christening was, so if you haven't then take a swatch on fb to see the function room. It's all recently been done up and is looking fab. There's a huge section at the back where they set up buffets to keep everyone off the floor if there's dancing. All the kids at the party used that to run about it, which kept them out of mischief lol. The food is always nom too! :)


----------



## Arcanegirl

:hi:
We did get a look when we went to talk to the owner and book it but ill have a gander at the FB page too :)

No veil, just the comb :)


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ohh, do you know if they put tablecloths on the tables around teh dancefloor?


----------



## Strawberries

Yes they did for us. Just plain White, but did the job :)


----------



## Strawberries

Yes they did for us. Just plain White, but did the job :


----------



## Arcanegirl

Plain white is fine :D you'd be welcome to come along to the party btw :)


----------



## Arcanegirl

Opnions on these?
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/12-VASES-WAT...den_Decorative_Accents_LE&hash=item27ba15839d

I can replace the pink beads with black ones and add some silver ribbon, maybe add a stem of an artificial flower inside?


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I think they are lovely and a bargain price too :flower: always makes it better :D x


----------



## Tiff

Not going to lie, I'm jealous that you guys have all this bargin stuff over there! There's NOTHING like that here. :sulk: 

I think it'll look great! Even if you didn't want to do an artificial flower, could always do a tea light perhaps? :)


----------



## Gwizz

Love the hair - its very pretty :D

The ebay bargains are great - very creative - u could have a tealight sat on crystals too :)


----------



## Arcanegirl

Flowers, help me decide!

There is this one:
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Silk-Flowers...Celebrations_Occasions_ET&hash=item2562e00aa0

And this one:
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Silk-Wedding...Celebrations_Occasions_ET&hash=item588d95c692

*https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Silk-Wedding...Celebrations_Occasions_ET&hash=item256312d256*

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Silk-Wedding...Celebrations_Occasions_ET&hash=item588deedc2d

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Designer-Wed...Celebrations_Occasions_ET&hash=item2563a751e2

the bridesmaid and best man will be wearing red....


----------



## Mynx

I really like link number 2 but with a splash of colour like in link number 1 :thumbup:


----------



## Eala

I like the one with a splash of colour in it, but you already knew that ;) It does seem like she could put colour into any of the styles though. I'm not a fan of the over-the-arm style, and I think the ferns on the last one look a bit odd, somehow.

Weirdly she describes the roses as "burgundy", but I know for a fact that my dress is burgundy, and those roses are a lot more red! Not that it matters a great deal, I just found it amusing.


----------



## Arcanegirl

My centerpieces at £1.50 a piece :D
https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f328/karoline1246/2011-05-12114659.jpg


----------



## EmmyReece

Ooohhh they're pretty :D

You're getting some really good bargains :thumbup:


----------



## Tiff

I agree! You must've been taking some pointers from Random. My heavens that girl found deal after deal after deal! :haha:

Love them!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Flowers have been ordered :D
This bouquet https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160580815640&ssPageName=ADME:X:eRTM:GB:1123
This for the bridesmaid, with some burgandy organza added in
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Silk-Wedding...Celebrations_Occasions_ET&hash=item2563614982
and matching buttonholes


----------



## Mynx

Gorgeous flowers!


----------



## EmmyReece

those flowers are stunning :D


----------



## Gwizz

Brilliant flowers!! :flower:


----------



## taperjeangirl

Hiiiiiya! I'm now stalking all my brides journals! 

the cake wont collapse, I can assure you of that :winkwink: 

Tomorrow I am making for your testing......

Vanilla sponge with raspberry Jam and vanilla buttercream

Chocolate Sponge with Chocolate ganache filling

Lemon sponge with lemon buttercream & Lemon curd

Almond sponge with vanilla & Cherry Buttercream

Carrot cake with Cream cheese icing.....

Hopefully you will find 3 out of that lot you like!!!

P.s. Is your venue close to town? We are booking the grand central hotel for the night so as long as it's easy to get back into town!!


----------



## Arcanegirl

*drools*
Yea its about 2/3 miles out, ill give you a number for taxis cheaper than the black hacks aswell who know the area well :D


----------



## Gwizz

Yep officially jealous of you now for testing those cake flavours lol!!!!

ENJOY!!!!!!!!!!!! :munch:

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Strawberries

Loving the flowers! And thank-you for inviting me to the party, that's very sweet:hugs:

TPG- it'll be a doddle for you to get back and forth between the hotel. Should only cost you around £5 in a private taxi :)


----------



## taperjeangirl

Oh cool thanks!


----------



## twiggy56

Id be SO jealous if I wasnt coming already..:rofl:


----------



## Arcanegirl

:rofl:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Hmmmm cake tasting was fun! Weve decided on chocolate cake, lemon cake and carrot cake :D

and my flowers arrived today :happydance: they are lovely! Will get pics at some point (too many forms to fill in atm, bleurgh)

Also got something sorted with balloons for decorating, at the place we work at theres an events co-ordinator. robs done her a few favours over the years, so shes taking me to pick some balloons in a couple of weeks and she will set them up! All i have to pay for is the ballons :D


----------



## EmmyReece

brill news on the balloons hun :thumbup:

and those cake flavours sound so yummy :D


----------



## Arcanegirl

Rings have arrived today :D


----------



## Gwizz

:wohoo:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:happydance: for the rings :D x


----------



## Arcanegirl

Urgh we have a dilema..
The park we wanted to get pictures taken at needs permission asked, and they charge :dohh:
I think likely all parks are going to be the same and im worried about putting money in and itll rain!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

No advice I'm afraid! Is there anywhere else you could go for photos thats free? We went to a local museum ... don't know if we were supposed to ask or not :lol: but we were near the enterance anyway nowhere near the museum x


----------



## taperjeangirl

what registry office are you getting married at?

Yeah I would find somewhere cool and just use it! I doubt they will have officers our looking for people taking photos in every park :D


----------



## Strawberries

What park did you want?


----------



## Arcanegirl

Kings Park, they have a nice flower garden in there and its quiet in that bit aswell


----------



## taperjeangirl

I'm sat here thinking "yeah i know that" but i dont! I'm thinking of kings park in Stirling!! 

Google map us!!


----------



## Arcanegirl

:lol:


----------



## Arcanegirl

https://maps.google.co.uk/maps/plac...3&ie=UTF8&ll=55.819753,-4.322004&spn=0,0&z=14


----------



## taperjeangirl

awww got ya! I would just go and take your pics, just claim you didn't know if anyone says anything but I doubt they will!!


----------



## marley2580

Remember that you can still get some nice photos in the rain


----------



## Arcanegirl

With no shelter? :lol:


----------



## marley2580

Trees?


----------



## Arcanegirl

Its alot of open space, im not even sure of the tree coverage as theyre felling some of the diseased trees there atm. Its the flower garden we were going to head to which is open space


----------



## marley2580

Guess you'll get wet then ;) lol


----------



## Eala

Buy some umbrellas?  My friend got massive clear-plastic ones with white edging in Primark for a couple of quid each, as a "Just in case".

Personally, I would just pay it (given the amount they want), and have the peace of mind that no-one can tell you to leave or stop taking pictures.


----------



## Gwizz

I agree u can get some lush brollys - try ebay too :)

Didnt know parks charge :( Is there any nice woodlands etc nearby - they could be nice with trees and lakes :)

x


----------



## Tiff

:wacko: Parks charge there? That's ridiculous! Can you get away with just having a sneaky photo sesh if you don't pay? Do they have people randomly wandering around there and checking for receipts that you've paid?

What a cash grab!


----------



## Eala

I dunno, if you were using a private park then you'd have to get permission and pay, and it's not like council tax can cover everything! They aren't charging hundreds of pounds, and if it helps keeps the parks open, then I don't see it as a massive problem that they charge.

ETA - it also means that you can take up to 2 cars right into the park, so you won't have to worry about parking somewhere else (which can be challenging) and then traipsing through the park!


----------



## twiggy56

Tbh hun I would just go for it. Who is there to catch you?! And even if there was someone and they did...you could just say you didnt realize and pay right there? Saves unnecessary cost if it rains?

But the brolly idea is great! Iv seen loads of pic with brollys as just a 'prop'!! Looks awesome :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







bridal-parasol.jpg
File size: 62.1 KB
Views: 1









wet-wedding.jpg
File size: 133.4 KB
Views: 4









wedding-photography-rain-vancouver.jpg
File size: 79.3 KB
Views: 2









wedding-day-rain2.jpg
File size: 107.5 KB
Views: 3









p6220020_medium.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## taperjeangirl

How much are they charging?


----------



## Eala

£59. You can take 2 cars into the park, they send a park ranger in beforehand to make sure the area is clean, and looking its best for your pics. They also (apparently) ensure that you have the use of the area, and don't have random people just wandering into shots.


----------



## taperjeangirl

Oh i think I'd pay that too, if they will make sure its clean etc! 

Brollies are the way to go if you check the weather a few days before and it looks rainy! you can stock up on cheap primarni ones!

Best not be raining, it hasn't rained on my birthday for a good few years now so fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Eala where di you find that out? they guy only told me the price but nothing else


----------



## Eala

I didn't, Neil did :rofl:

It was a report where GCC was asked to justify why they charged, when other councils don't. And they explained what was covered in the price. He just googled "paying for wedding photos in glasgow parks" or something.

You could always e-mail them to double check that this is still the case. Given that they talk about letting cars into the park, there would definitely have to be some member of staff on-hand to unlock the gates ;)


----------



## Arcanegirl

What gates? Theres flats in the middle of the park so theres a road right through it anyways :lol:

no point emailing them, they havent seem to got the hang of that technology yet since they sent Rob an email meant for someone else :dohh:


----------



## Eala

I'm probably thinking of the wrong park then - it's not like I've actually been there that I remember :haha: They mentioned gates in this report :shrug:

Phone them instead of e-mailing then?


----------



## Arcanegirl

I will, just havent got around to it yet :blush:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Our savings scheme money has been paid in from Asda, evertying can be paid off now :happydance:
We got a bit more than expected too! 

And ive ordered 7kg of sweets :haha:


----------



## booflebump

Arcanegirl said:


> And ive ordered 7kg of sweets :haha:

NOM!


----------



## Gwizz

7kg of sweets sounds like the best part lol!!!!

:munch:

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## honeybee2

we're off to makro on monday to buy a ton of sweets- so excited!


----------



## Amy-Lea

Just read through the 25 pages :rofl:

I love your dress, it really suits you and before you even mentioned it I was thinking about the dazzle dust & gems on your tattoo (great minds ;) ) A make up parlour here do stuff like that and also make you a necklace out of dust & gems if you want, would look lovely on a tattoo.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

7kg :shock: :lol: xx


----------



## Arcanegirl

congrats on making it through 25 pages! :lol:

7kg of sweets, but 7 different types, they should be here tomorrow and i get free goodies too :D

I have my makeup trial on Sat, this is the only thing i keep having second thoughts about, because shes quite cheap - cheaper than most artists ive found but her portfolio was good.
I really cant do the makeup myself so it cant be worse than nothing at all??

I have to meet her off the bus on Sat, she doesnt have a car to get here.


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ohhhh i forgot to add aswell, I think my school friend and her husband are coming :D :D :D
I couldnt make it to her wedding last year and i was relly gutted, but shes talking of sorting out the train and somewhere to stay so it sounds like she will be there :D


----------



## twiggy56

7kg of sweets?! Sounds like what i need to get! What ones did you go for hun? And where from? I was just going to go to Booker or Costco with MILs business card?

If your makeup artist isnt too expensive its at least worth the trial? And then you can decide after that to go ahead? 

yay on your friend coming! Its so flattering when people are booking up travel/accommodation just to come and see you isnt it? Iv been feeling really grateful for all these people organising themselves for us :cloud9:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Twiggy, i bought from this seller https://myworld.ebay.co.uk/retrosweets2008/
They have a buy any 7 items and get the cheapest free (so only pay for 6) and free delivery over £50, a free gift over £60 and a free lollypop thingy!


----------



## taperjeangirl

woooop for sweets! LOL!! 

I'm being treated to a night in a posh Glasgow hotel after your wedding cos it's my birthday! , I'm trying to get him to book 2 nights cos I reckon we will be pretty legless at your do so wont even realise where we are sleeping :haha: 

Be aswell with the travel lodge!!


----------



## Arcanegirl

These are the sweets:
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370485802125&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330427870282&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330320027187&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330320027524&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220411521106&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370482105069&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370482104982&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Arcanegirl

:rofl: Andrea
Even a Travel lodge will be more glamarous than us, me and Rob are on the living room floor on an air bed :dohh:


----------



## taperjeangirl

the raspberries are all MINE!!!!:muaha:


----------



## taperjeangirl

Arcanegirl said:


> :rofl: Andrea
> Even a Travel lodge will be more glamarous than us, me and Rob are on the living room floor on an air bed :dohh:

Noooo!!! Someone has to book you a hotel for the night!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Im actually looking into it now realising i dont want that memory of the first night :dohh:


----------



## taperjeangirl

Arcanegirl said:


> Im actually looking into it now realising i dont want that memory of the first night :dohh:

If anyone asks you what you want as a gift tell them that! 

You can't spend your wedding night on the floor, I wont allow it!!


----------



## twiggy56

Oh Kaz you gotta get at least a travel lodge- do they not even do a nice honeymoon or executive suite?!

Away to go see those sweets! :thumbup:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Thinking more of the hotel, i thought why dont I just use it as the place to get ready!
My car has already been booked to go from here so any changes might change the price.
Ive found one very close to the registry office so I will phone tomorrow and see what avalaibility they have and what time check in is from :D


----------



## taperjeangirl

how far is the registry office from your reception venue?


----------



## Arcanegirl

5 min drive, very close


----------



## taperjeangirl

shouldnt affect car costs too much then you would think?


----------



## Arcanegirl

The hotel i found to there, distance is pretty much the same so shouldnt think so.


----------



## Arcanegirl

Hotel booked for £60 with an 11am check in :happydance:
https://www.theburnsidehotel.co.uk/index.htm


----------



## taperjeangirl

Yayyyy!!! If you didn't get one I was going to give you mine!! 

Can't sleep on a blow up bed on your wedding night!!


----------



## Arcanegirl

This mornings goodies just arrived!
https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f328/karoline1246/2011-06-09111015.jpg


----------



## taperjeangirl

OMG, how are you going to stop yourself eating them?! 

I need raspberries now!!


----------



## Arcanegirl

My diet stops me :lol:


----------



## marley2580

Mmmmm fish and chips


----------



## Arcanegirl

:lol:

right..I have one invite addressed to my whole department at work, how do i write politely that i need people to let me know if theyre coming or not for buffet numbers?


----------



## Tiff

Do the standard "Please RSVP by such and such a date" and then verbally pass around at work that its needed to confirm numbers for your buffet? :hugs:


----------



## honeybee2

nom nom nom nom


----------



## Mynx

Omg those sweeties look fab! White mice ... mmmmmmmm *drools*

And yay on getting a hotel sorted :happydance: Makes much more sense and will make for a much more comfortable first night as man and wife! x


----------



## Arcanegirl

the invites have started to go out :happydance:


----------



## NuKe

:happydance:


----------



## Gwizz

:D


----------



## Jemma_x

:happydance: 

the sweets look yummy


----------



## Arcanegirl

I should be making phonecalls today, but bleh not much sleep and its Friday...It can wait till next week!


----------



## Arcanegirl

I had my makeup trial yesterday and whilst the eye makeup was fine, theres a big problem with the foundation!
My skin is like a sponge and makes anything look a horrible powdery mess! It soaks all the moisture out!
This was with a primer that she had tried on aswell.

She suggested doing like a face mask overnight with cream, ive tried that after exfoliating but my chin now has spots from the greasyness!

:dohh:


----------



## Jemma_x

What about a primer?


----------



## taperjeangirl

I am certain there are foundations made for skn that does that! 

There are certain ones I can't use even with primer! x


----------



## Eala

Could you try putting your normal (not-so-greasy) moisturiser on the bits which you find get spotty, then put the extra-moisturising stuff on your cheeks? I had to do that for a while when my skin suddenly changed skin types about a year after Roo was born.


----------



## Arcanegirl

Yea, will probably need to do that. My skin is wrecked its been itchy all weekend, really badly!


----------



## taperjeangirl

What did she use? 

Might need to invest in some hypo allergenic stuff :)


----------



## Arcanegirl

No7 and something else, it was like that before she used the makeups on me so theyre not entirely to blame.


----------



## taperjeangirl

ahhh, maybe need to start using face packs a few weeks before the wedding and an intensive moisturiser.

Ohhh BTW are you having a hen do? :D


----------



## Arcanegirl

Yep :D can't remember when though, need to find out :blush:


----------



## Arcanegirl

We got Alexs "ring cushion" today

https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f328/karoline1246/2011-06-15180600.jpg


----------



## honeybee2

hehehe thats cute!


----------



## taperjeangirl

Awww so cute!!!


----------



## Mynx

Aww cutie! x


----------



## Tiff

:cloud9: LOVE it!


----------



## Tegans Mama

Aww wow I love that! Those shoes look like Vans :winkwink: 

I can't wait to start planning :D


----------



## Arcanegirl

Thats who Alex replaced bedtime bear with :lol:


----------



## Tegans Mama

Awww :cloud9: he's gonna be covered in drool :rofl: I should get T one with a little wheelchair. She'd love it. She chases after people she sees in wheelchairs lol


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ill bring one down in Aug for her :D


----------



## Tegans Mama

Aww thankyou :hugs: can't wait to meet you three! :D


----------



## Arcanegirl

Finally got hold of the guy for my car and got that paid in full :D
Got a phonecall about the parks permission and thats been sorted too
And....I found out the hotel were at has a wedding suite! As long as they dont have a wedding on there then the room is ours!


----------



## booflebump

Everything is coming together! :dance:


----------



## taperjeangirl

yay for the wedding suite!!! Fingers crossed you get it! Getting SO close now!!


----------



## twiggy56

Saves hassle being able to be in the same place, hope u get the suite!

Hope you guys get good weather for the park too!


----------



## Arcanegirl

So do I or itll be a last min dash for some golf umbrellas!


----------



## twiggy56

maybe get some of the cheapo white ones on ebay or something? Or put a wanted in the buy/sell/swap section? I bet people have got them 'just incase' and have them unused!

Boofs had some for her day and never used them...think you might even just get people that have white ones that they arent using!

Worth an ad maybe?


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ill see how the weather turns for July (if it does!)


----------



## Arcanegirl

Just filled in my marriage notice form to be handed in, Robs just got to do his and those will go in on Thurs :D

My photographer has just mailed me to say when the weather picks up (hopefully before 6 weeks time!) we can all go to the park and get some test shots done :D


----------



## NuKe

:happydance:


----------



## Arcanegirl

We are still needing songs, I think i know what to use for a dance (if we do one) and ive asked Rob to find an aisle song for us...though its a bit challenging!


----------



## twiggy56

songs have been hard for us too, but we've just picked ours...like literally just confirmed them tonight :haha:

You feel a bit of a pressure as its always going to remind you of 'the walk'!!

Thats fab your tog does a test shoot btw!


----------



## Mynx

I found the aisle song the most challenging too! I've changed my mind numerous times :haha:


----------



## Arcanegirl

I said to rob he can pick his favourite artist, which will make things really different but its finding a song that fits!
Least we dont need to worry about lyrics with this one :lol:


----------



## Arcanegirl

What do you's think of this one?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akLZpj95T3o


----------



## Eala

That's nice :)


----------



## NuKe

i like it!!! the aisle song was a pisser for me too. eventually settled on a beatles song!


----------



## Arcanegirl

The marriage notices are in :happydance:
We decided to put them in at 6 weeks before because Rob has had a name change, wanted to be sure that all the paperwork was okay etc.

I cant seem to get my head around needing to think about the small things and the trip afterwards :dohh:


----------



## honeybee2

thats great that they're in! :yipee:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Well i found out, a work colleagues friend works in the hotel were booked in, and she fixed the room for us! :happydance:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:happydance: not long now!! :D x


----------



## Arcanegirl

I keep thinking theres loads ive forgotten to do, but im not sure!
Definatley still to get sorted, balloons and banners...erm...i dunno :lol:

Trying to think what we need for travelling 3 days after aswell..I think i need a list!


----------



## Tiff

Try to find one of the online lists? Might help with prioritizing what needs to be done? I've heard that its all the little bips and bops at the end of it all that are the real killer.


----------



## twiggy56

Fab you'v got the room!! 

I like the JMJ song! My dad always played his CD in the car and we literally grew up on his music!

You're so close!! 

Note to self: Get marriage notice in!! :wacko:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Yay someone who knows JMJ :lol: not many do! Hes Robs favourite composer, so i said to him to find a song suitable. Ended up i found it :dohh: but hes agreed on it :)


----------



## Mynx

I think I only 2 of his songs... Tubular Bells and the theme tune to Tommorow's World (was that him?) Not sure that I know of any others.. altho if I was to hear them I probably would :haha: 

Yay for getting the hotel room sorted! :happydance: 
Twigs, you still not done your notice of marraige yet? Eeek!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Thats Mike Oldfield :rofl:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ive decided im going to get my nails done for the wedding, ive not had anything done with mine before so just been to my neighbour who will try one set of acrylic and one set of gel nails to see which i prefer, and get my eyeborws waxed at the same time :lol:

Ive got another trial on Weds aswell since the last one didnt go so well


----------



## honeybee2

I want my nails done too- I'm not a fan of long manicures, so just a plain short french one will be perfect for me!


----------



## Mynx

Arcanegirl said:


> Thats Mike Oldfield :rofl:

Oh! 

:rofl: Dopey mare that I am!! :rofl:

He did Moonlight Shadow didnt he?


----------



## NeyNey

Gah I just found you!!! 
I'm now an official stalker


----------



## Arcanegirl

:hi: new stalker :lol:
You joined jsut in time, 5 weeks to go and itll all get pretty busy!


----------



## Arcanegirl

I sat down last night and done all the maths stuff, whats still to be paid and what we have left in the savings, were only about £200 Over :D
With 2 paydays and 2 tax credits to be paid in between i can do that £200 easily.

Weve had to change plans with the cake topper so ive contacted the person who made Nukes with my ideas and got a quote. About £70 but for how long itll last after itll be well worth it! Just hope she can make it in time!

Makeup trial pt 2 got cancelled last night but will hopefully be getting that done next week.
I did get a nail trial done though and ive decided on gel nails. My neighbour is dong them so its mates rates :D She'll do a package for me with nails, eyebrow wax, eyelash tint and a massage for a few days before the wedding :happydance:


----------



## honeybee2

ooo sounds good!


----------



## taperjeangirl

£70 ? I think that's really expensive!!

Want me to buy fimo and make some? It's just the Fondant icing that wasn't cooperating as they are so detailed, but fimo is easier to use!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Well £66 the official quote, texted you about it :)


----------



## taperjeangirl

You did and I'm totally with you on it now Lol!!


----------



## Arcanegirl

:lol:
Thought for the benefit of everyone else to say id texted you :blush: 
5 weeks today :D


----------



## MissMummyMoo

5 weeks :shock: it's coming so quick!! Oh I got the dress btw its gorgeous thank you :flower: x


----------



## Arcanegirl

Youre welcome :D Gutted it doesnt fit anymore! But thats a good thing too :lol:


----------



## twiggy56

5 weeks?! Crikey I keep thinking im so scary close but 5 weeks is scaaaary! :haha:

Thats fab about your neighbour doing all the beauty stuff, iv really racked up the cost with beauty stuff!!

And also £66 seems a bit steep for the topper? Hope it turns out perfect! :flower:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Im quite certain itll be perfect :D


----------



## Tiff

I am SO excited for you!!!!


----------



## Jemma_x

Cant believe its only 5 weeks away


----------



## Mynx

Woohoo 5 weeks!! :wohoo:


----------



## EmmyReece

oooohhhhh 5 weeks to go :happydance: it'll soon be here


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ive booked in to the dress shop for my first fitting on Monday :D

And had the second makeup trial earlier and the results are much better! My skin didnt ruin the foundation :happydance:

Just a little annoyance getting on me recently though..
I do understand that i have much more flexibility than OH to do overtime at work to get money to help pay for things, but when hes turning down even an extra couple of hours on top of shifts he already does because of stubborn-ness with other work issues, its feeling like im doing all the organising, earning the money and spending it!


----------



## Tiff

That would frustrate me too hunny. I have a similar issue with P right now. Granted, he takes care of all the house stuff. So that in its own is awesome. But I don't make nearly as much as he does and I'M the one paying for everything. But when we get money for the wedding we split it. 

So as it stands I'm dying financially and he's doing fine. Its frustrating. I dunno, maybe that makes me a bitch. But I work maybe 6 hours a week, otherwise I'm looking after Claire. I can't friggin' afford a wedding!!! :haha:


----------



## Jemma_x

Im glad the second make up trial went well


----------



## honeybee2

I paid for most of the wedding too with Oh barely spending a 1/3 of what I've spent and he earns more than me, but there we go!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Fitting today! and ended up with £135 of alterations to be done :wacko: but i did avoid getting the hips/waist altered thanks to my weightloss :happydance:


----------



## twiggy56

My alterations were £150 due to my weightloss! Its bittersweet!

Im the opposite to you in the money stakes, J earns all the income...but I have literally done ALL the planning, buying, and organising. He doesnt really take an interest until I make him :haha: But he says I enjoy it more, which is probably true. He wants a nice wedding but just cant be arsed doing anything to get one! :dohh:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Balloons are paid for :D Went out to the shop today and picked out the balloons and weights for £31 :D And the helium.......£5! :haha:


----------



## taperjeangirl

Are you nearly all done with everything? 

You know your first venue, what was your reason to move to another? 

Mine are annoying me now with their lack of contact!!! So I'm looking for a back up!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Lack of contact, but that they changed managers, bumped the prices up and completley changed the buffet menu and didnt tell me!

Nearly done yea, though ive changed my mind on the platter plates for tables and bought favour boxes now for the sweets :lol:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Phew what a busy day!
After the last post we then went out with the photographer for some pre wedding pictures which will feature at the start of our book. Some of just me and Rob, some with Alex in too.
Then we went out to the reception venue and got that paid for! 58 people in total coming to the reception, so its booked for 60, all thats left to pay with them is the meal for the 24 wedding party which will be paid for when we sit it.

Ive got hold of the DJs number to request the first dance song, and as it stands for now the room isnt booked for the day before so we can all get in and setup balloons, cake etc!

Knackered today, havent sat down for long since 8am!


----------



## Tegans Mama

You're doing so well with the organising! :D


----------



## taperjeangirl

Busy day!! What's your first dance song?


----------



## Arcanegirl

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0HpA7UZvWdc


----------



## taperjeangirl

It's not letting me play it on my phone!! Tell me and I'll type it in! :)


----------



## Arcanegirl

Darren Hayes, So Beautiful


----------



## Tiff

Love it!!!! You are getting so close now!!! :happydance:


----------



## taperjeangirl

Awww it's gorgeous!! 

I have my RSVP card for you here, will get it sent ASAP, you know we are coming though!! :)


----------



## EmmyReece

That song is lovely :D


----------



## taperjeangirl

Luv........ Cheeky Q but how much are the Glasgow wedding cabs? :)


----------



## Arcanegirl

inbox me your email and ill send the pdf thye sent me :) Its not a specific price because itll depend on distances etc but this will give you an idea


----------



## taperjeangirl

Ohhhh I like those prices! I expected it to be more! 

What colour are you getting? xxx


----------



## Arcanegirl

Silver :D


----------



## Arcanegirl

I got the church option package (for the photos part) for £135 for keeping it local


----------



## taperjeangirl

Ohhh cool, I might get that too then. My pick ups etc will all be within the city centre :)
Excited!! Should I get the Irn bru one ?! Hehe!


----------



## honeybee2

my your so close!!!!! wooooweeeeeeeeeee! :happydance:


----------



## Arcanegirl

The topper is ready and getting delivered tomorrow :happydance:
I wont see it in the flesh though as its getting delivered straight to the cake maker (Taperjeangirl) to work with, but i should be getting pictures tonight :D


----------



## taperjeangirl

SO Excited!!!!!!!


----------



## Jemma_x

How long to go now hun?


----------



## Arcanegirl

17 days :D


----------



## Mynx

Omg 17 days! :shock: Are you getting nervous? 

Glad to hear about the cake topper, looking forward to seeing that! Was it done by the same woman who did Nuke's zombie n werewolf one?


----------



## Arcanegirl

Yea it was :D She hasnt sent me any pics yet :(
Im not getting nervous yet :lol:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Cake topper! :D

https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f328/karoline1246/SAM_0484.jpg

https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f328/karoline1246/SAM_0487.jpg

https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f328/karoline1246/SAM_0492.jpg


----------



## taperjeangirl

Love them!!!!


----------



## Mynx

Omg LOVE that Night Elf bride! That's just too cute :haha: And the transformers groom... and Lil Boo!! Gorgeous, she's done a great job :thumbup:


----------



## Eala

So cute!! Love them :D


----------



## taperjeangirl

I now have your cake toppers :)

Gonna wait and show them to Neil when he gets in them tuck them away safely till we need them!


----------



## honeybee2

love it! thats gorge!


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: your cake toppers are fab


----------



## Gwizz

OMG love it! :D

x


----------



## Jemma_x

I love your cake toppers


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:haha: they are great!!! I love them!! Xx


----------



## Arcanegirl

The dress is home again! :D and omg its next week!

I feel like i should have loads to do but i dont!


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: yay for not having loads to do :D


----------



## taperjeangirl

it's cos you are super organized!!! 

I really hope I am this time next year!

next weeeeeeeek!!!!


----------



## xpatchx

I can't believe you are getting married next week? I've been stalking and I can't believe it's so close now! Woo!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

It will be here before you know it xx


----------



## tiggy

Hello future favourite sister in law :D


----------



## Tiff

NEXT WEEK!!! :happydance: SO excited for you sweetie!


----------



## Arcanegirl

A week!
I still feel like theres things to do! But there isnt!

My dress is home and everything is organised pretty much, just need to phone the registry who havent contacted us yet!


----------



## taperjeangirl

was talking to Laura yesterday and I think it's normal to feel like you should have loads to do! She is the same!


----------



## Arcanegirl

:hi:

Been a bit quiet in this thread :blush:

With 3 days to go we have a ceremony change!
Within all the info stuff the registrar sent us by email (who just contacted us on Friday) there was some bits she had said to me to ignore as it was info from another district. 
Whilst reading i found some bits for Handfasting! 
Handfasting is the Pagan marriage ritual, with Rob being Pagan we had originally wanted to do this but didnt think it would be possible without hiring a druid etc and costing alot of money!

I emailed the registrar back and asked if she would do it, even though it was in the bits she said to ignore and she said yes!

So made a quick dash out to town today to find some ribbons/cord for the tieing the hands together part. weve gone for red, gold and green. The meanings for as below:
Red: passion, strength, lust, fertility
Green: finances, fertility, charity, prosperity, health
Gold: energy, wealth, intelligence, longevity

I did phone a pagan/wiccan shop this morning for advice on the ribbons and she suggested red and gold were popular, we wer ehappy with the meanings for those and added in green.

These are the "vows" for handfasting (or handbinding as they call it)

With a Hand fastening cord:

Woven into this cord, imbued into its very fibres, are all the hopes of your friends

and family and of yourselves, for your new life together. With the fashioning of this

knot do I tie all the desires, dreams, love and happiness wished here in this place

to your lives for as long as love shall last.

In the joining of hands and the fashion of a knot, so your lives are now bound, one
to another.

By this cord you are thus bound to your vow. May this knot remain tied for as long

as love shall last.

MAY THIS CORD DRAW YOUR HANDS TOGETHER IN LOVE, NEVER TO BE
USED

IN ANGER. MAY THE VOWS YOU HAVE SPOKEN NEVER GROW BITTER IN

YOUR

MOUTHS.


----------



## booflebump

Aww that sounds absolutely lovely :cloud9: Can't believe it's nearly here :dance: xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

that sounds lovely, so glad you were able to include it :happydance:

really excited for you, 3 days to go :dance:


----------



## Tiff

So happy you got the ceremony you originally wanted without having to pay extra! :dance: Some things are just meant to be!


----------



## taperjeangirl

:yipee: I'm so excited!! Cake is a 3rd of the way there :)


----------



## Arcanegirl

Yay :D

Just got everything out and checked its all as should be.
Flowers, button holes, bridesmaid bouquet
Jewellery, haircomb, something old (bracelet)
Table decs are still in one piece
Rings are still in the boxes

The favour boxes are all done, part with ribbons becuase i ran out :lol: I just need to figure out when to take them and the table decs over .

Were seeing the registrar tomorrow, my brother, his son and my dad all arrive tomorrow at various times aswell and to fit in a haircut for Rob as it wasnt done right on Sunday when we thought we could save time and get it done then


----------



## xpatchx

Goddd 3 days left!!! How amazing! xx


----------



## Jemma_x

Not long now x


----------



## Mynx

Eeek!! 3 days left! :happydance: 

That's amazing that you're able to include Rob's Pagan bits in there too :D


----------



## Strawberries

Less than 2 days!! :D it's crept up so fast!


----------



## Jemma_x

Not long now x


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Tomorrow!! It's tomorrow!! :happydance: hope you have a lovely day hun, can't wait to see the pics xxx


----------



## Mynx

Whoop whoop! Tomorrow hun! 1 more day! :happydance: :wohoo:


----------



## apaton

Hope you have a lovely day tomorrow :)x


----------



## randomxx

OMG that's flew in i'm so excited for you hun. I hope its a fabulous day can't wait to see pics xx


----------



## EmmyReece

hope you have an amazing day tomorrow :dance:


----------



## Tiff

Can't wait to hear about details and whatnot!!!! :happydance:


----------



## booflebump

One more sleep!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Arcanegirl

*yawn* Im shattered!


----------



## Mynx

I bet you are! I'm surprised you're even on here hun! 

Hopefully you'll sleep well tonight :hugs: 
Is everything done?


----------



## taperjeangirl

:wohoo::drunk:


----------



## honeybee2

:bunny:


----------



## Gwizz

:wohoo:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Happy wedding day!!! Hope you have a lovely day hun xxx


----------



## taperjeangirl

woooo! See you all soon, I'm away to kick Neil out of the bathroom so I can get ready!

From what I seen yesterday I know you will be uber calm!


----------



## Linzi

Have the best day hun!!! lots of love xxx


----------



## booflebump

:wohoo: It's here! Have the most amazing day - the sun is shining just for you :kiss: :wohoo: :kiss: :wedding:


----------



## xkirstyx

have an amazing day hun xxxx


----------



## EmmyReece

have an amazing day :flower:


----------



## twiggy56

Sun is OUT!! :wohoo:

HAPPY WEDDING DAY hun!! Hope its all you ever wanted and more...much happiness to you guys! xxx


----------



## xpatchx

Hope you had a beautiful day! <3 xxx


----------



## Arcanegirl

Here are the official pictures :D

www.albelli.co.uk/view-online-photo-book/622d730d-0b3d-4ef4-8100-424a70a0df1e


----------



## taperjeangirl

awww lovely!! :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I can't see them :( x


----------



## leash27

Lovely photos hun! You look beautiful!!

x


----------



## Tegans Mama

The photos are lovely :cloud9:


----------



## Arcanegirl

MissMummyMoo said:


> I can't see them :( x

If youre looking on iphone or ipad then you wont be able to...


----------



## Tiff

They look amazing! :cloud9:


----------



## Gwizz

Lovely pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

stunning hunni :) xx


----------



## jojo2605

Aw those photos were lovely <3


----------



## randomxx

Aww you look lovely xxx


----------



## jms895

Lovely pics Caz xxx congrats again xxx


----------

